
Edge-Notched Card - josefslerka
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edge-notched_card
======
josefslerka
Other interesting sources:

[https://kk.org/thetechnium/one-dead-media/](https://kk.org/thetechnium/one-
dead-media/)

[https://nevalalee.wordpress.com/2015/11/17/the-book-of-
mcbee...](https://nevalalee.wordpress.com/2015/11/17/the-book-of-mcbees/)

~~~
dalke
I recommend a couple of books from around the peak of edge-notched punched-
card use:

Casey, Perry, Berry, and Kent, "Punched cards; their applications to science
and industry", 2nd ed. (1958),
[https://catalog.hathitrust.org/Record/001163217](https://catalog.hathitrust.org/Record/001163217)
.

Bourne, C. P. "Methods of Information Handling" (1963),
[https://www.worldcat.org/title/methods-of-information-
handli...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/methods-of-information-
handling/oclc/575438)

Here are the cards I made a few years back -
[https://twitter.com/nathanbroon/status/750465911241502721](https://twitter.com/nathanbroon/status/750465911241502721)
.

~~~
josefslerka
wow, thnx.

